# Trading Places International



## Judy (Dec 28, 2006)

Mimi said:
			
		

> SFX
> I did not cancel my vacation request with SFX, I just ammended it several times. I have much better results with Trading Places, International. They are very good about giving bonus weeks to encourage deposits, even with standard weeks, that can be used to obtain last minute deals. I find the reps to be friendly, responsive and professional! I will also deposit with RCI and II in order to pursue all travel options. Timesharing is awsome!


Does Trading Places specialize in geographic areas, resort quality, or resort associations?  What have you exchanged and where have you had good results getting confirmations?


----------



## chellej (Dec 28, 2006)

Trading Places specializes in the western US, Mexico and Hawaii.  There is also a sister company (I think they broke off) called trading Places Maui as well.

They manage Island Park village and get a good bit of inventory there if you want to go to Yellowstone. 

I have exchanged to Westgate in Park City, Club Cascades in Cabo San Lucas, and Polo Towers in Las Vegas.


----------



## Mimi (Dec 28, 2006)

*TPI*

We got 2 trades to Mauna Loa Village (Big Island) 7/2003 and 8/2007, a trade to Maui Schooner in 7/2004 before we purchased there, a bonus week at Inn of the Opera (San Francisco) 2/2006, and a trade to Cliff's Club (Kauai) in 7/2006.


----------



## SherryS (Dec 29, 2006)

We have traded into the Maui Schooner (Feb. 2005) and Inn at the Opera (July 2006).


----------



## teepeeca (Dec 29, 2006)

*Moderator !!!!*

Will you "please" delete this whole thread ???!!!

I have always gotten "excellent" trades from TPI, and DO NOT want the good news passed around !!!

Tony  (LOL) !!!!


----------



## ownsmany (Dec 30, 2006)

what do they charge to exchange a week.  I went to their site and see no "up front" membership fee.  But I can't find the charge for when you actually book a wk.


----------



## SherryS (Dec 30, 2006)

Check out www.tradingplaces.com/exchange/exchangedirectory.asp       ($139 back to your own resort, $149 within the U.S., $159 international)


----------



## ownsmany (Dec 30, 2006)

thanks  - sounds pretty good.  

Maybe an option for me instead of joining RCI.  (already have II)


----------



## Mimi (Jan 1, 2007)

Will you "please" delete this whole thread ???!!!

Dave, I thought twice before I shared my excellent results with TPI, but then I decided if more people deposit with them, we would have more trades to enjoy. I just got a bonus week for depositing a standard Summer Bay Las Vegas and I received bonus weeks for standard Ocean Landings deposits.  We used one of our bonus weeks for Inn at the Opera.  I'm thinking of giving them our summer Kona Coast 2br that I just won on eBay when we get the deed. If you contemplate abundance, it comes to you effortlessly!


----------



## Mimi (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry, Tony, I thought it was Dave...


----------



## teepeeca (Jan 1, 2007)

Mimi, and all ---

I think you can tell that I like TPI, and have gotten very good results using them.  they manage a couple of resorts where I own, and I never deposit those---I like to use them.  However, I DO deposit some other weeks, and have been "very happy" with the TPI experience.

Tony


----------



## PeelBoy (Jan 1, 2007)

*Membership Fee*

I tried to register 2 weeks ago.  There was a joining fee of $49.  Since SFX is free, so I back off. I am going to try again, but if Trading Place is that good, please delete it.  I would want to be the last one to know about the secret.

Sorry, I am confused with HTSE.  It seems no registration is needed for TPI.  If I deposit with TPI, how do I get an AC?


----------



## lawren2 (Jan 1, 2007)

*Trading Places*

There is a very helpful representative that answers questions at TimeShareForums.

You need to be a member but there is an "Ask Trading Places" forum listed under Exchange Companies.

http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=4

They manage one of my timeshares and I will be utilizing them for some of my 2008 exchanges. I have heard very good things about them.


----------



## Judy (Jan 1, 2007)

Two people (at least) posted that TPI mangages their timeshare resorts.  Can we find out all the resorts that TPI manages?


----------



## PeelBoy (Feb 26, 2007)

*Trading Places Basics*

If I deal with Trading Places, do I have to worry about trading power?  For example, can I use either a week 15 one bedroom in Outerbanks or a summer week 2 bedroom in Myrtle Beach to request a Fairfield Honolulu?  Though Outerbanks is very nice, Myrtle Beach probably is hotter in the summer and so will trade well in RCI.

I am used to the RCI and II model.

How much is a bonus week?


----------



## barndweller (Jun 5, 2007)

The best way to get all your questions answered is to check their website:
http://tradingplaces.com

It costs NOTHING to join TPI. There is a Vacation Exchange club you can join for $79. You get discounts on most transactions as a member. There are bonus vouchers given for deposits 6 or more months in advance of usage. Unlike II, upgrade in size & seasons are available (for a fee.) Inventory is primarily in the west, Mexico, & Hawaii. There is usually a good choice of inventory at the resorts that are managed by TPI.

There is also a members only group of resorts called Premier Access. Trades amoung those resorts are FREE. Your resort must be a member & you must exchange into another member resort, but it is a great perk for those whose resorts are members!

I love Trading Places. It is a great small company with super customer service. Their inventory is limited at this point but as more of us use them for exchanging, the inventory will expand. They are also a darn good management company. If your HOA is shopping for management, I would encourage you to give them a call.


----------



## TPIRep (Jun 5, 2007)

*Hello!!!*

Hello TUG members!

Wow, I had no idea there were so many postings already!  Thank you for your interest in Trading Places and what we have to offer.  The best advice I can give you right now is to visit our website at www.tradingplaces.com.  We try to provide you with all the answers to your questions on our site, however we do realize that it might be an impossible task to answer all the questions.  So, ask away. ......
We do not have a mandatory membership fee, it is strictly optional.  

Thank you, all of you who posted such nice comments about TPI so far.  
 
Thanks!


----------



## Quimby4 (Jun 5, 2007)

TPI is especially good for Mexico...Traded into Club Cascadas in Cabo.

Does TPI ever get trades to the big properties like Marriott or Westin?

Thanks


----------



## TPIRep (Jun 5, 2007)

*Marriot and Westin*

Marriot, yes, not a lot but we do get it.  Westin, no, sorry.


----------

